# Augusto Reyes Nativo Corona Cigar Review - Pleasurable



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Soothing smoke. Never had to relight. No aftertaste at all. Very easy draw and a full smooth flavor. Made over an inch ash without trouble.

Read the full review here: Augusto Reyes Nativo Corona Cigar Review - Pleasurable


----------

